# Federal Waters opening today



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

Everything north of 29 30 will be open today all the way to the Mississippi/Louisiana border! Annoucement at 1:00 pm.

I am looking at the updated map but it is to big to download to this site, I tried. 

Give us alot more room to fish!!!

More waters to the south will likely be opened tomorrow.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Post a link, please. I cannot find any new openings since August 27.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

please post a link of the map, i keep checking NOAA's map but no updates yet today.... i'm like a kid on Christmas eve checking for openings every 10 minutes


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

they did this last time, they never post the map until the announcement. It's sceduled to start at 1pm.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

very very cool!!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

RUMINT or truth - so far RUMINT... but it's only 12:58...

The pragmatic optimist - Stressless :001_huh:

They are posted// right on time!! 1300 sharp!

http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/sf/deepwater_horizon/BP_OilSpill_FisheryClosureMap_090210.pdf


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

We'll be testing them out tomorrow..


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Very glad to see it, not to be the pesimist of the group but I dont understand why they wont open the spur and desoto canyon, if anything I would think it would contain the least amount of oil with all the deep water currents pushing against the walls there.... still glad to the rest open up though :thumbup:


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

NOAA will be opening more water tomorrow that are highly likely, if not 100 % certain, to be the Spur and areas further south.

My source is very, very reliable. Can't name names or would lose the insider info.!! 

Will keep you all informed.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats really all the water I need to be happy. Very cool to finally see it


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Getting better.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*water*

sounds good wont last long another rig just blew up and is sprewing oil into the GOM. I have had enough I a moving my fat furry azz back to NC


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

what a disappointment


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Definitely a little disappointing, but an improvement. Wish they had drawn the line a little ways south of there. This is a huge opening for offshore (not bluewater) fisherman from Alabama and Mississippi though.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

I feel for you guys in Mississippi, and most of Alabama, but fishing out of the panhandle I'm set for all the water we need...... It does seem like they are picking and choosing what they want without any real logic or data backing up their decisions though.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Water*

Ok so maybe it isn't that bad


----------

